# Problema con Mezcladora Kaiser Mix-2306DUSB



## alfredodiaz (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola que tal
Soy nuevo en el foro , y tengo un problema con mi mezcladora , espero puedan ayudarme 
lo que pasa es lo siguiente:
al encenderla todo marcha bien , pero cuando conecto los parlantes, y subo el volumen (esta conectada mi computadora) como que se va cortanto el audio, y cuando le bajo, se normaliza todo , no se cual podria ser el problema, si me pudieran ayudar para identificar la falla, ya la abri y todo se ve bien 
de antemano gracias y buen dia


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

La impedancia de los parlantes es la recomendada para ese equipo?


----------

